# Converting an older VT castings from NG to LP



## 711mhw (Jan 15, 2013)

A friend needs to do the (above) conversion. His LP guy says he can't find any info on this "older" stove. Isn't there a simple conversion all relating back to btu's? I'm thinking that looking at the size orfice that it used for NG must convert directly to LP. It is about a 14yo stove in perfect condition, something like 18k to 24k output.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 16, 2013)

711mhw said:


> A friend needs to do the (above) conversion. His LP guy says he can't find any info on this "older" stove. Isn't there a simple conversion all relating back to btu's? I'm thinking that looking at the size orfice that it used for NG must convert directly to LP. It is about a 14yo stove in perfect condition, something like 18k to 24k output.


 
There are four of things that have to be done on a fuel conversion.
1. The regulator head must be changed.
2. The Pilot Orifice must be changed.
3. The Burner Orifice must be changed.
4. The air shutter must be adjusted.  

The first three items usually come in a kit, provided by the valve manufacturer & the burner orifice size is dictated by BTU rating. The conversion kits were generally designated in the owners manual, but some are actually called out on the appliance rating plate. Can you get the model # from the stove, the serial # & the gas valve manufacturer's name? All that info will be needed to track down the correct kit, if it's STILL available...


----------



## 711mhw (Jan 16, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> There are four of things that have to be done on a fuel conversion.
> 1. The regulator head must be changed.
> 2. The Pilot Orifice must be changed.
> 3. The Burner Orifice must be changed.
> ...


 
Thanks DASKY
I'll work on getting those #'s. So it sounds like the parts may not be generic as I had hoped, (like a fuel oil nozzle), and he may be out of luck. Also sounds like the burner may not be made by the stove folks and is perhaps a part from another mfr? - that might have parts available?


----------



## Lisaparn (Jan 19, 2013)

I work in the fireplace industry (gas-fireplace.com) and are familiar with Vermont Castings stoves. The Vermont Castings company was bought out by Monessen a number of years ago. Here is a contact number at Monessen 800-867-0454. They should be able to direct you to a local company to purchase a conversion kit.

Lisa


----------



## 711mhw (Jan 19, 2013)

Lisaparn said:


> I work in the fireplace industry (gas-fireplace.com) and are familiar with Vermont Castings stoves. The Vermont Castings company was bought out by Monessen a number of years ago. Here is a contact number at Monessen 800-867-0454. They should be able to direct you to a local company to purchase a conversion kit.
> 
> Lisa


 Thank you!


----------

